# Needed a fix...bad



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on a great day and your best trout on a 5wt! Plus, very cool pics as we've come to expect from you. [smiley=1-beer.gif] I just said to tom_in_orl that I wished I could use my 5wt in the salt, but I didn't think it'd have the backbone for it. What's your opinion on that, since you're obviously doing it?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I wished I could use my 5wt in the salt, but I didn't think it'd have the backbone for it. What's your opinion on that, since you're obviously doing it?


Totally do-able. The only downfall I would say is doing that is in the summer. The salinity is usually lower and the water warmer. An extended fight for a fish makes the revival extra tough and the mortality rate higher. Also make sure your reel is ok for salt use.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice fix there C man, great pic's too. 

Jeff, I agree with Aaron and would only add that 5 wts are fine for most of what we target inshore as long as you don't have to try and stop a fish from getting into structure.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I definitely wouldn't use it in the summer. Either of those fish took maybe 7-8 minutes to land and they both swam away without reviving, but I'm sure the trout would have bellied up in warm water. That's a pretty stiff rod, much faster than my other 5wt, which would not have been up to the job.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

How you like that Redington Rise? What is it, just an improved and lightened CD?


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

It's definitely not a heavy duty reel, however it's very light and the drag is real smooth. I bought it for bass and bream, but I couldn't resist using it in the salt. I've never caught a shallow water red in Jacksonville that it couldn't handle.

The Redington CPX rod is faster than last year's CPS, but the guide and wraps are not as nice. If it tears up, I'll send it back.


----------



## Spoerle (Jan 7, 2009)

dang sweet pics and nice work on the reds!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

That's a monster trout, nice work!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice trout.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice job on the fish on fly:y:


----------

